# To much $ for a turkey load?



## blong (Feb 22, 2011)

I was on another forum and some folks were saying that a $6 shell is to much to pay for a turkey load. My personal opinion is that if you can put gas in your truck to hunt and scout that you can afford a $30 box of shells. I know lead 4,5 and 6's are very good loads but why not shoot what has been proven to be superior loads?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 22, 2011)

I understand wanting to cut back expenses as much as possible, but once I've done everything you need to get that gobbler into range and spent all of that money on a club, gas, and groceries, I want to make sure that I am doing all that I can when I pull the trigger to make sure that bird dies.

Shells are not something that I would consider skimping on as long as there IS a performance difference.  With that said, more expensive doesn't always mean better.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 22, 2011)

I completely agree with you guys.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 22, 2011)

Most guys on here aren't going to shoot more than one or two at Gobblers anyway, so it should only make sense to shoot the best possible ammo.

On my list of expenses for Turkey hunting, ammunition costs are at the bottom of the list... and yes I shoot $6 a piece shells.. in my guns they are the best performers- by far.


----------



## blong (Feb 22, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Most guys on here aren't going to shoot more than one or two at Gobblers anyway, so it should only make sense to shoot the best possible ammo.
> 
> On my list of expenses for Turkey hunting, ammunition costs are at the bottom of the list... and yes I shoot $6 a piece shells.. in my guns they are the best performers- by far.



I am with you! Here is my yearly avg for turkey hunting+/-
Clothes $100
Lease or taxes 600
license/tags 300
fuel 1000
Shells 50
I am sure that I am leaving something out also.


----------



## dwills (Feb 22, 2011)

As much money as I spend on turkey hunting every year, spending a few extra dollars on shells really doesn't bother me at all. It makes me so much more comfortable knowing that I have done everything I can do to make sure that when I pull the trigger, I can ethically kill any gobbler out to 50 yards or so, with plenty of room to spare. I reload my own shells, because I feel that they are the very best shell that money can buy. I've been through dozens of types, sizes, and brands of turkey shells in order to maximize the lethality of my shotgun/choke/shell combo. When it comes to turkey shells, you usually get what you pay for...much like quality optics, guns, etc.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 22, 2011)

With diesel fuel at $3.539 and regular gas at $3.159 I'll stick to the Winchester Supreme and Remington Nitro Turkey shells that have worked for me the last few yrs.


----------



## Kooter (Feb 22, 2011)

deviating away or downgrading from what has worked in the past is like a farmer  trading in his bat wing bush hog for a riding mower to cut a 100 acre field. Both cut the grass but geez....you guys understand what im gettin at right?


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2011)

My 2 cents.

There is a lot of money spent on turkey hunting every year by a given turkey hunter.  And as far as any gear or accessories you can take with you, the shells make the biggest difference for your money -- regardless of how many gobblers you shoot a year.  Makes no sense to skimp on the thing that gives you the biggest bang for your buck.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2011)

Kooter said:


> deviating away or downgrading from what has worked in the past is like a farmer  trading in his bat wing bush hog for a riding mower to cut a 100 acre field. Both cut the grass but geez....



If folks didn't deviate, they'd never be able to improve on their setup.

Deviation away from things that have worked in the past is the only way to get better or have better.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2011)

not to derail the thread, but would you guys skimp on a choke before you skimp on shells?


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> not to derail the thread, but would you guys skimp on a choke before you skimp on shells?



I would.  

I shoot a $9.99 choke with my 20 ga and still get 20 ga patterns that are off the charts.


----------



## deersled (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not criticizing anybody, but in a sport where the general consensus is "I want em close", I don't see the advantage to the high dollar, super-duper, softball pattern out to 60 yd. shells. I've seen some of the patterns you guys put up and they are very impressive. My federal number 6's kill em fine out to 35-40 yds and they don't cost me much. Again, I ain't judging nobody. Hunt the way you want and spend your money the way you see fit.


----------



## Kooter (Feb 22, 2011)

I am in favor of your posts hawglips that is the position i was taking on the matter at hand.  I would not skimp on the thing that gets the most bang for the buck.  I guess deviation was a poor choice in grammatical structure. Lets just pretend i only said downgrading 

Heres a better analogy in support of my view---"Downgrading to a cheaper shell is like downgrading from your long time proven taxidermist to a cheaper taxidermist in order to save money." write that down.

I would buy a cheaper gun before  I buy cheaper shells. You cant tell me a 9 dollar box of turkey load patterns as well as a box of nitros or xtended range. I like my 60 yard kill radius.   



hawglips said:


> If folks didn't deviate, they'd never be able to improve on their setup.
> 
> Deviation away from things that have worked in the past is the only way to get better or have better.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm with you kooter.


----------



## gobble79 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dead is dead regardless of which shell you shoot.  Just know what you setup will do and stick to it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think those Nitro shells make much of a difference.....I'll stick with my Winchesters.  I got to buy gas you know.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 22, 2011)

I paid $18 with a $5 rebate for 5 shells of 12 gauge Hevi 6s. That comes out to $2.60 a shell. 
I paid $13 with a $5 rebate for 10 shells of 20 gauge Hevi 6s. That comes out to $.80 a shell.

They may not be the "best" but when it comes to crunch time, I have 100% confidence in my shells. I have patterned them in each of my guns and they produce adequate kill patterns out past 40 yds. One day I may try Nitros but for now these "cheap" shells work fine for this poor college boy. I'll save the extra $50 and fill up the truck and hunt more.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 22, 2011)

I have never paid 6 dollars for a shell and probably won't till what I'm shooting fails me. I have killed birds out past 50 yds. But I am not downing anybody who does. Shooting 3.5 in shells and a scoped shotgun it already feels like I'm cheating!


----------



## capt stan (Feb 22, 2011)

I got 4 boxes of winchester supremes#5 3.5 in mags for 4 dollars a box after the season closed last year.... 3 shells a year... thats a lot of years of turkey killing for 16 dollars. It sure dont take 6 dollar shells to kill a turkey...but if ya like it.. go for it... its your pennies either way.I support your choice, but I dont need um, just like I dont need a 35 dollar box of shells to kill a deer....


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 22, 2011)

I shoot Nitro ammo through both of my browning golds. One being a 10 ga and the other a 12 ga. I don't want to take any chances and so far those darn shells pattern awesome with my rhino chokes. I'll forever spend that kind of money on my ammo since I live and breath for turkey season.

David


----------



## short stop (Feb 22, 2011)

I m in the $6  a shot club ..... proud of it 

    I skrimp out  on gun weight  and size  opting to shoot  20 ga  over  12 s  and have for yrs  ..  I want maxed out  ammo  that  can and will  kill a bird  at any desired range of choice .  All while carrying a  brick  instead of  a Cylinder block around  by comparison.    

   I want to know  when I pull the trigger  its a  dead bird evrytime .  I can do that with handloads ...  I cannot  with  cheap ammo ..

     I usta  race  cars .. I didnt put 87 octane in the tank ...
      and  to think I know guys  who wont drop $6  a shot on a turkey  --only huntin Ga ---  x3 birds  ..$18 ...    but they  will   blow  up 2 packs of cigs  a day at $5.25   a pack ......  nearly $3 -3500k  a  yr now  ....      
     oh  the choices  in life ....lol


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 22, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> With diesel fuel at $3.539 and regular gas at $3.159 I'll stick to the Winchester Supreme and Remington Nitro Turkey shells that have worked for me the last few yrs.



And they have worked for folks for quite some time.

Sorry....I ain't chunkin 6 bucks at a woods chicken.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 22, 2011)

I use to use copper plated lead...switched to Nitro 4 x 5 x 7 Laser Beam pattetn shells until I miss one up close and they kept jamming in my gun...now I have an even consistent pattern using Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Chokes and Winchester Extended Range #6's, 3" & 3.5 inch shells im my M2000 and 835. I will not judge anyone! Use what works and you have confidence in! I like to call them in close, just like the next guy! But, I choose to use heavier than lead...just in case I need it!


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 23, 2011)

For myself there are two expensive parts to turkey hunting. Fuel is one.Ddiesel is $1.16/L right now. that works out to $4.40/gallon. I drive upto 45 min just to get to one of my farms. I don't scout it alot because it's never let me down. 

The second most expensive part was patterning my gun. I went threw 4 different chokes, and several $100's of dollars in shells. Now that I got her dialed in with hevi shot $4-$5 a shell and two birds a season is nothing.

I always tell myself and the start of every season be it waterfwol, turkey, deer etc that I don't need more gear. Yet I find myself spending way more than I should on stuff I don't really need.


chev.


----------



## dtala (Feb 23, 2011)

depends on what a dead gobbler is worth to YOU....


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that there has not been a shotgun shell created and sold that was too expensive for use as a turkey load.

No, I've never bought Nitros but it's not because I think they are too expensive.  I've been satisfied with Hevi's and I'm using Federal Heavy's this year that ended up costing me over $20 a box...for five.

I shoot a single shot 20ga.  If I can't afford to spend $5 every time I kill a turkey, then dang man...I need to hang it up.


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 23, 2011)

I have bought nitros in the past. Have a few left that are copperplated #5's at 1260fps  3.5in. Would have order some this year but looked at my stock to late to order them. Sure they didnt have them years ago but I would be willing to bet our forefathers used the best that they could afford.


----------



## one hogman (Feb 23, 2011)

I say it's your $$ and spend it like you want to, BUT a tight pattern alone does not a turkey roast make, we must always remember pellet energy when you shoot at extended range.I refuse to pay the price for these expensive shells and have killed quite a few with the cheap ones,


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

The "Moment of Truth" happens on a pretty limited basis  for most each season. To use any shotgun shell thats not proven or potentially inconsisitent in an effort to save a few dollars when we're willing to spend a $1.60 for a bottle of water, $3.00 for a gallon or gas or  $4.00 for a hamburger, seems to me to be a "penny wise- pound foolish" sort of thing.

I'm shooting birds in close and don't really need or care about really long distance patterns...but...I want to feel like I'm using the best or close to it during the the few times that opportunities present themselves


----------



## law dawg (Feb 23, 2011)

Considering all of my expenses related to turkey hunting, $6 to pull the trigger is the least of my concerns . . .


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

boparks said:


> The "Moment of Truth" happens on a pretty limited basis  for most each season. To use any shotgun shell thats not proven or potentially inconsisitent in an effort to save a few dollars when we're willing to spend a $1.60 for a bottle of water, $3.00 for a gallon or gas or  $4.00 for a hamburger, seems to me to be a "penny wise- pound foolish" sort of thing.
> 
> I'm shooting birds in close and don't really need or care about really long distance patterns...but...I want to feel like I'm using the best or close to it during the the few times that opportunities present themselves



I dream about turkey hunting all year.  I spend way too much time on websites like this.   But the time I spend with the gun up pointing at a gobbler and about to pull the trigger are mere split seconds that come only a few times a year.  That ain't the time to skimp on cheap, when the extra couple bucks spent makes such a very big difference in what happens after I pull the trigger, and how my dreams are going to go for the next 10 months I spend waiting and dreaming and chomping at the bit for turkey season to come around again.


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I dream about turkey hunting all year.  I spend way too much time on websites like this.   But the time I spend with the gun up pointing at a gobbler and about to pull the trigger are mere split seconds that come only a few times a year.  That ain't the time to skimp on cheap, when the extra couple bucks spent makes such a very big difference in what happens after I pull the trigger, and how my dreams are going to go for the next 10 months I spend waiting and dreaming and chomping at the bit for turkey season to come around again.



You must be one of those pixie dust shooters! Everybody knows that a #9 can't possibly have the same energy as a #4 no matter what its made of.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 23, 2011)

Guilty as charged


----------



## boparks (Feb 23, 2011)

hawglips said:


> i dream about turkey hunting all year.  I spend way too much time on websites like this.   But the time i spend with the gun up pointing at a gobbler and about to pull the trigger are mere split seconds that come only a few times a year.  That ain't the time to skimp on cheap, when the extra couple bucks spent makes such a very big difference in what happens after i pull the trigger, and how my dreams are going to go for the next 10 months i spend waiting and dreaming and chomping at the bit for turkey season to come around again.



amen  brother


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2011)

law dawg said:


> Considering all of my expenses related to turkey hunting, $6 to pull the trigger is the least of my concerns . . .





yep.........Ammo will be the last thing I skimp on if I'm running outta money.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2011)

I been kinda reluctant to chime in on this thread.    But, I would say skimping is all in your perspective.

Are $5 or $6 Nitro shells better?  Probably.  I do trust Andy's judgement on turkey shells.  Do you have to have them?  Guess that depends on each individual.  I have been shooting Remington hevi-shot and regular hevi-shot off and on since 2002.  However,  I  and my son both used 2 3/4 lead shells on a few birds last year.  They do still work.  I can go out to my shed right now and grab several different lead turkey loads that were probably less than $10a box and kill every turkey I pull the trigger on this spring.  No doubt at all in my mind whatsover and that is part of the crux

I poke a little fun at Hal and Rick about being pattern happy.  But, a person has to be downright stupid if ,every year, they don't test a few loads ....check to see that their gun shoots a pattern straight....check to see that their scope or dot is on....clean their gun ect..

If I had to pick an item that was the utmost importance to me right now as related to turkey gear, then I would choose the reflex red dot.  But here is an area where I might be skimping a tad.  I use a burris Fastfire.  However,  the Dr. optik, Leopold, trijicon, or Zeiss may be better.  (according to Rick the optick is superior and I don't doubt him).  

So here again you have to use a little perspective.  I been using a single barrel shotgun for 20 years,  I have been known to shoot lead,  I still use #5's and 6's.  I don't shoot turkeys over 40 yards.  I don't wear a vest or snake boots.  So I'm either handicapping myself or just crazy.  

The bottom line is My equipment works,  I have tested it, and I have confidence in it.
I guess it boils down to what each individual has confidence in and what each individual is trying to achieve.  I probably get irked up  more about the fools that just grab a gun and whatever shell is laying around and head to the woods without having a clue regarding their equipments' capabilities.. Sadly this plays out every spring


----------



## blong (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> I been kinda reluctant to chime in on this thread.    But, I would say skimping is all in your perspective.
> 
> Are $5 or $6 Nitro shells better?  Probably.  I do trust Andy's judgement on turkey shells.  Do you have to have them?  Guess that depends on each individual.  I have been shooting Remington hevi-shot and regular hevi-shot off and on since 2002.  However,  I  and my son both used 2 3/4 lead shells on a few birds last year.  They do still work.  I can go out to my shed right now and grab several different lead turkey loads that were probably less than $10a box and kill every turkey I pull the trigger on this spring.  No doubt at all in my mind whatsover and that is part of the crux
> 
> ...



Good post. I carried a college kid once and he showed up with blue jeans on and had a modified choke in his 870 and some 7 1/2 dove loads. I let him use my gun that morning and had some pants for him also.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with most of the facts as you wrote them...

However, I want an edge. Which is why I shoot (and have shot) Nitro Company ammo for longer than most here have been Turkey hunting.

I don't want to wound one. I want to kill him.Dead. Dead. Dead.......

My mentor told me in 1978 that "we ain't here to take Prisoners" ....... I took that comment to heart and have used it as more words to live by ever since.

I have scaled back my hatred some, I am now shooting 1 7/8oz or 2oz loads....for a while, I was shooting a 3 oz load of #5s out of my Ten Gauge.....

I am mellowing in my "old age"



Gaswamp said:


> I been kinda reluctant to chime in on this thread.    But, I would say skimping is all in your perspective.
> 
> Are $5 or $6 Nitro shells better?  Probably.  I do trust Andy's judgement on turkey shells.  Do you have to have them?  Guess that depends on each individual.  I have been shooting Remington hevi-shot and regular hevi-shot off and on since 2002.  However,  I  and my son both used 2 3/4 lead shells on a few birds last year.  They do still work.  I can go out to my shed right now and grab several different lead turkey loads that were probably less than $10a box and kill every turkey I pull the trigger on this spring.  No doubt at all in my mind whatsover and that is part of the crux
> 
> ...


----------



## 3chunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Well my shells are like $3.00 a piece.  Just a drop in the bucket when you look at everything else.  All I shoot is hevishot through a factory full choke.  At 50 yards I can kill em as dead as anyone shooting nitro's.  If the bird is farther than that.......I'm not going to shoot and 97% of the time for me my chances for a shot are within my effective kill range.


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't waste money on high dollar shells...its the choke I don't skimp on...if its a turkey load I'll kill turkeys.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 23, 2011)

I have enough Nitros to last years and years..They are cheap compared to all the other hunting crap I buy..Most of which only gets used 1 time..If the gobbler of a lifetime steps out.I'm proud I have the nitros loaded in the chamber..


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 25, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I agree with most of the facts as you wrote them...
> 
> However, I want an edge. Which is why I shoot (and have shot) Nitro Company ammo for longer than most here have been Turkey hunting.
> 
> ...



Andy Ive read you mentioning that quote from your mentor a few times in the past years.  I 've always loved it  If you don't mind I might pass that one on to my girl as she wants to gets into turkey hunting this spring.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe that whatever your gun patterns with, then shoot it. But I don't have to shoot shells that are $6 a piece. My fed premiums pattern well at 40 yards. Yep kills em dead too. 
Not trying to criticize or anything, these just work for my gun. I know a buddy that usesHevi 6s and loves em. I feel that as long as you're confident in your gun and shell then go for it, it all depends on the gun.


----------



## boparks (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaswamp said:


> I been kinda reluctant to chime in on this thread.    But, I would say skimping is all in your perspective.
> 
> So here again you have to use a little perspective.  I been using a single barrel shotgun for 20 years,  I have been known to shoot lead,  I still use #5's and 6's.  I don't shoot turkeys over 40 yards.  I don't wear a vest or snake boots.  So I'm either handicapping myself or just crazy.



I'd say you have your own proven system and style....

At the distance I shoot I could probably do just as well with

#5 copper plated shells as well but I load up with the 
Hevi 6s......The snake boot  thing just means you're a brave man....and you ain't seen enough snakes yet...


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 25, 2011)

Nitro said:


> I agree with most of the facts as you wrote them...
> 
> However, I want an edge. Which is why I shoot (and have shot) Nitro Company ammo for longer than most here have been Turkey hunting.
> 
> ...



You just got tired of those shells knocking the living crap out of you.  Tell the truth Andy!


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm still laughing on that one Andy.  Mellowing?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 25, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> I'm still laughing on that one Andy.  Mellowing?



I was pretty opinionated when I was younger. Some folks call it "experienced", "arrogant"  or "direct"



Whatever.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 25, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> You just got tired of those shells knocking the living crap out of you.  Tell the truth Andy!



I will hunt with the blunderbuss at some point this year..

It's more of a shove than a kick... I can take it.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Feb 25, 2011)

patterning a gun it starts to hurt but put a gobbler in front and I don't even feel them.

chev.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2014)

well Andy would be proud,  I am going to test some Nitros this year eventhough I probably didn't need them


----------



## spydermon (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone figured the cost of a hand load vs a nitro or hevi shot of sorts?  I see a lit about this TSS stuff, but you can't buy them.  How much does one cist when final loaded in a 20 Ga that most carry??


----------



## antnye (Feb 26, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Anyone figured the cost of a hand load vs a nitro or hevi shot of sorts?  I see a lit about this TSS stuff, but you can't buy them.  How much does one cist when final loaded in a 20 Ga that most carry??



In a TSS 7/16 oz load 5$+-   But your components are bought in bulk so initial cost is a little more.  No more tracking down ammo or ordering 3 months in advance.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gadget said:


> yep.........Ammo will be the last thing I skimp on if I'm running outta money.



Dont care what shell you bring this year, but i hope you dont bring a glass coffee maker to camp again.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 26, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> Dont care what shell you bring this year, but i hope you dont bring a glass coffee maker to camp again.




lol....... old threads being bumped up Gaswamp


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish I could buy Nitro's for $6 a shell now....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> well Andy would be proud,  I am going to test some Nitros this year eventhough I probably didn't need them



No you didn't........No No:


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2014)

Gadget said:


> lol....... old threads being bumped up Gaswamp



gotta love old threads with some of our former members banned and withdrawn....lot of new stuff is boring or a re-hash


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 26, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I wish I could buy Nitro's for $6 a shell now....



No kidding, last year when I put my order in, the girl called me back to ask if I still wanted her to ship because they went up, they went up to $110 for 10 rounds shipped, I politely declined. This was 3" 2x5x7


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 14, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> Dont care what shell you bring this year, but i hope you dont bring a glass coffee maker to camp again.



sounds like an interesting story


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> sounds like an interesting story



Back at it again.......

This old thread has made a liar out of some of these folks.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Back at it again.......
> 
> This old thread has made a liar out of some of these folks.


Not me. I still have enough to last yrs and yrs


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Not me. I still have enough to last yrs and yrs



  Nothing worse than hearing a man complain about not have any ammo.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cooked up a batch yesterday.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 14, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I don't think those Nitro shells make much of a difference.....I'll stick with my Winchesters.  I got to buy gas you know.





01Foreman400 said:


> Back at it again.......
> 
> This old thread has made a liar out of some of these folks.



well gas is cheaper now


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2015)

Gaswamp said:


> well gas is cheaper now



Been using with Nitro's since 2006.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 15, 2018)

blong said:


> I was on another forum and some folks were saying that a $6 shell is to much to pay for a turkey load. My personal opinion is that if you can put gas in your truck to hunt and scout that you can afford a $30 box of shells. I know lead 4,5 and 6's are very good loads but why not shoot what has been proven to be superior loads?



had some inflation since then


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think nitros are up to around $9 a trigger pull, handloaders are now saving money.

But they the time you order two boxes of Hevi shot factory loads pay shipping. You might as well have got Nitro for what $5 difference. 

Now federal TSS cost even more then the prices of hevishot.

The money you spend to shoot the best!!

Lead kills can't beat dead! But if put in the effort to get the bird infront of me when I shoot. I want the baddest most wicked shell just to improve my chances.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Apex and nitro will be the leaders of this years highest priced shells


----------



## TomC (Feb 15, 2018)

If shooting a 20 Gauge I'd say its worth the expense to shoot Heavyweight, Hevi-Shot, or TSS but I just don't think its necessary if toting a 12 guage. My 12 Gauge with Longbeard XR at less than $2 per shell delivers a NASTY pattern well past 40 yds. Nasty in a good way that it


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm quite content with a Longbeard in the pipe with 2 Win XX backing it up.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Feb 15, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> I'm quite content with a Longbeard in the pipe with 2 Win XX backing it up.



Why are you using 2 different types of shells?


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 16, 2018)

armyvet4583 said:


> Why are you using 2 different types of shells?



Paranoid, I guess. Shortly after they came out, I read in a couple other forums where folks had trouble with them working through the action. For some reason it stuck with me, and I just put one in the barrel and follow up with XX.


----------



## fountain (Feb 16, 2018)

Price ain't bothering folks...apex and federal both sold out of 20 well before lunch today at the convention


----------



## Al White (Feb 21, 2018)

copper plated lead has killed over 30 for me - dead as a door nail.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2018)

Longbeard XR does well but certainly curious to see what these will do. You get more shot in the Apex shells than the Federal but price is better on the Federal.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Feb 21, 2018)

Never had a problem with Hornady Turkey Magnums and they have patterned real well out of my 11-87.


----------



## fountain (Feb 21, 2018)

Im extremy curious to see the pattern differences the apex and federal loads.  I want to see them from a tss gun thst consistently produces 320ish patterns at 40.

I was planning to but a few boxes of each in Nashville, but they sold out immediately


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 21, 2018)

If I can find them, I'm gonna buy some of the Federal TSS for my daughters side by side 410. Cabelas had them but I logged in to see if they were in stock and they had been removed...


----------



## B. White (Feb 21, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> If I can find them, I'm gonna buy some of the Federal TSS for my daughters side by side 410. Cabelas had them but I logged in to see if they were in stock and they had been removed...



Midway


----------

